# Marionette Music



## RAWR (Apr 4, 2008)

So I've built a small stage out of a pallet, painted it black. Now all I need to do is find good looking curtains, build a frame to surround the pallet and but black tarp around the framing.

An actress will stand on the stage and have a bungee cord material(maybe tiger bands) attached to her wrist and maybe her back. The reason, to make a human marionette. People will walk pass and wait in line next to her as they are about to enter the haunt

*But along with a marionette would come the proper music for her to move to. In addition the proper lighting to light her.

Here is a drawing I've drawn which I hope shows what it will look like. It's a bit rough.










At the bottom of the stage will have the old fashion stage lamp look, but unfortunately is not enough to light her.

Any ideas I would greatly appreciate.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Do you have room to add some type of lighting overhead? I was thinking overhead lighting above her head might cast some harsh lighting on her with shadows and that might give an eerie look to her, assuming that's the effect you want.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

As for music, I can't name a specific piece, but I'd go for instrumental, and more specifically, something french. You should be able to find an instrumental piece where you can here the static of the record.


----------



## RAWR (Apr 4, 2008)

Spookie said:


> Do you have room to add some type of lighting overhead? I was thinking overhead lighting above her head might cast some harsh lighting on her with shadows and that might give an eerie look to her, assuming that's the effect you want.


That's the problem. i wanted to light from above. I may stick a pole next to it and light it that way. A question, what kind of lighting would anyone suggest. i.e setting up. what light bulb what lamp and where i could get it.


----------



## Flying Dutchman (Oct 29, 2008)

*Try the Beatles*

The Beatles Mr. Kite. You could edit and use the instrumental part, then loop it.


----------



## Flying Dutchman (Oct 29, 2008)

*Age*

I'm telling my age with the last post.


----------

